# Watercooled Case Suggestions?



## BigBillzBack (Sep 12, 2008)

Hello All!

I am considering buying a new case. (2 8800 Ultras are starting to heat up my old Thermaltake Xaser III) I am considering another thermaltake case... I was wondering if anyone could give me some feedback/suggestions. Sound is a big concern for me, I would like something quiet and would like to spend less than 500 for a complete case/cooling solution. This is the case I am considering. I figure it will allow me to watercool the cpu and overclock it as well. I figure the other fans could sufficiently cool the 8800 Ultras ok.

http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1309&ID=1480

I am an experienced computer nerd, but new to watercooling and overclocking. If any one has some feedback on the above case, and/or other suggestions on what to build and buy I would welcome them.

My system specs are listed for feedback.


----------

